# small flicker?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm familier with the florescent starter and extention cord trick, but is there a small flicker unit that can be built using a 9v battery for power and self containment?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Sickie,

Do you actually require it to flicker or can it blink? Can you describe what the application will be?


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

How small of a light do you want? Dollar store has LED fllicker candles for a buck, and geek.com has ones that break apart nicely (image below) with wire leads already to hook to a cheaper battery.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Grave,

Do the LED's in the flicker candles actually flicker or are they actually constant on? Thanks.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

how cheap are you looking for? I have boards made for me that will flicker 500 watts of incandescnet lighting and require nothing more than the 110 v to power the lights.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

GraveDiggerGreg said:


> How small of a light do you want? Dollar store has LED fllicker candles for a buck, and geek.com has ones that break apart nicely (image below) with wire leads already to hook to a cheaper battery.


Grave, do you have a link to that on Geek.com? I can't navigate that thing if my life depended on it!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

There's lots of flickering tea lights out there, most are easy to open and hack. I rebuild them to use a 10,000 mcd LED and a 4AA battery pack, as seen here:
http://www.johnnyspage.com/otakuFlickerHowto/page1.htm


----------



## Kowan (Oct 13, 2016)

*small flicker*

I just followed some instructions online to create a flicker box and expanded the process to (2) two outlet set ups. Not bad. I bought two of the pumpkins with the night light inside from lowes for $9.99. plugged them in worked great. The lights is either 4w or 7w. It didnt say so Im going to assume 4w. I first started with a FS-2 (14, 15 and 20w) and an FS-25 (18, 20, 22 and 25w. FS-2 blew out about 6hrs in and stayed lit. the FS-25 about 12hrs. So I am trying with FS-5 (4, 6, & 8w). I am not sure if the FS-2 and FS 25 were to much for the lil bulb, but so far so good.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I I think with a nine volt battery your best bet is to get some cheap flickering LED tea lights. Break them apart like Otaku said and wire up 2 or 3 in series depending on the batteries in the original tea light; i.e. If they had 2 aa or aaa batteries that's 3 volts, 3 in series would work for a 9 volt battery.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

This is sort of a zombie thread from '07 ... but fitting for T-17 days to Halloween!

'Ficker Tech' has advanced much since then. The fluorescent starters are generally only used when someone wants a really 'big' flicker such as a 60W bulb - and really, several 'Short Circuit' LED bulbs are replacing that application.

http://www.gemmy.com/Short_Circuit_Edison_Bulb_p/56875.htm

If you want more of a 'tea light' application, you can buy LEDs which flicker directly from Evil Mad Scientist, ebay and others. Some of those are bright enough to be used on their own (ie - much brighter and more of a 'candle' color than the yellow tea light)

Or as I've posted in a few threads, you can hack a tea light to drive high power LEDs in the color and brightness of your choice.


----------



## Kowan (Oct 13, 2016)

So far so good. Still going. So I believe I found the FS-5 works great for small single 4-7w bulbs.

PDF file

http://www.floridahaunters.com/foru...amsay_Flickering_Light_Circuit_03_23_2011.pdf

Video


----------



## Kowan (Oct 13, 2016)

*small flicker*

I forgot. I was able to find the Starter bases at Orchard Supply Hardware. with the switches hidden in a small bin so you might have to look, because when I asked, I was looked at like like I had two heads and they kept insiting the starters are what I was aking for.


----------

